# Restaurant for special occasion



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know a good restaurant for a special occasion that isn't pricey?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What's the occasion? Dubai is filled with restaurants of all different price ranges so it all depends on the occasion.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

It is a birthday meal but a quiet family affair. We are looking to pay 110 aed a head for tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You're really not giving much away are you?


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're really not giving much away are you?


I take it that that is sarcasm mr Rossi!?


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> It is a birthday meal but a quiet family affair. We are looking to pay 110 aed a head for tonight.
> 
> Thanks


PF Changs. Dead classy that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Garth Vader said:


> PF Changs. Dead classy that


Awesome Choice!  I actually celebrated my birthday there 2 years ago! It used to be one of my favourite restaurants.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> You're really not giving much away are you?


Agree with that.

You want help, give us something to work with.

You can get to special_occasion_ville, by way of getting_that_promotion street, just_quit_my_job avenue, Mistress underpass, or a leisurely stroll down Love_you_so_much square...

If you are celebrating your daughter's 6th birthday and her first one in Dubai, you are obviously not looking at the same type of place than for a 30 years wedding anniversary.

If you're special occasion is vegetarian, there is no point in us pointing out the top 5 steak house. If they are allergic to bell pepper, that can pretty much zero the Mexican option. etc...

Instead of letting people throw out names of places for nothing, narrow it down a bit, you'll get more useful help, and people will waste less time...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe one of the restaurants in Madinat Jumeirah ? With wine you may be higher than 110 Aed p.p though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe he/she doesn't drink?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

McDonalds. Everybody loves Ronald. And I know you do!!!


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

Regarding all the people who took time to post constructive comments thank you very much for the restaurant suggestions. These recommendations are very useful and it proves people don't need to post an exhaustive message to get a useful response on here.

Lita please don't reply to any of my threads again. Your attempt at wit and humour unfortunately comes across as rude and offensive comments. You have implied that by not providing enough information I am wasting people's time. Ironically you have wasted your own time with that longwinded high and mighy rant and now you have wasted my time as i have to reply to you. My post was actually concise and to the point so that it wouldn't waste people's time having to read an essay. 

Thanks but no thanks Lita...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know a good restaurant for a special occasion that isn't pricey?
> 
> Thanks


Meat in Madinat provided your not drinking to much, great for a birthday complete with entertaining singing


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

kaykher said:


> Regarding all the people who took time to post constructive comments thank you very much for the restaurant suggestions. Lita please don't reply to any of my threads again. Y



Relax! the guy was trying to help you. By providing more info about your needs people can guide you better. There are good restos, but people have different views on this.

Don't blame him for trying to help you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Do you like fondue? Vintage at Wafi has amazing fondue and often during weekdays they have promotions like a bottle of wine for free, unlimited fondue, etc. Generally I end up spending around 170dhs every time I go, but on promo days that can go down to 120 dhs. Is nice and quiet and the staff are lovely. Maybe give them a call and see if they have any promotions going on at the moment?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai mall has restaurants.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello kaykher,

Just a thought....

You could also purchase one of the books from The Entertainer. 

If you do not mind presenting vouchers at the dinner table these offer a range of restaurants where you buy any one main course and get any other main course free (the cheaper one out of the two is free).

There are many vouchers for the same restaurant and a number of restaurants to choose from so this may help you to keep within your budgeted cost per head


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a million for the tips everyone!

Much appreciated.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a million for the tips everyone!

Much appreciated.


----------

